# Bellator FC 60: Warren vs Curran



## dudeabides

*Bellator 60*
Date: Mar 09, 2012
Location: Hammond, Indiana
Venue: The Venue at Horseshoe Hammond
Broadcast: MTV2 and Spike.com












> Champ Joe Warren vs. Pat Curran (for featherweight title)
> Marlon Sandro vs. Roberto Vargas (featherweight-tourney opening round)
> Wagnney Fabiano vs. Ronnie Mann (featherweight-tourney opening round)
> Alexandre "PoPo" Bezerra vs. Genair da Silva (featherweight-tourney opening round)
> Jeremy Spoon vs. Daniel Straus (featherweight-tourney opening round)
> Shamar Bailey vs. Josh Shockley
> Anthony Gomez vs. Travis Wiuff
> Sean McCorkle vs. Richard White
> Mike Corey vs. Bobby Reardanz
> Lance Surma vs. Eric Oria
> Cory Galloway vs. Jake Nauracy










​


> Bellator 60 is now official for March 9, and the card will host Bellator Fighting Championships' season-six featherweight tournament quarterfinals, as well as a 145-pound championship fight.
> 
> As MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) previously reported, featherweight champ Joe Warren headlines the event against Pat Curran.
> 
> Bellator officials today announced the card also features Marlon Sandro vs. Roberto Vargas, Wagnney Fabiano vs. Ronnie Mann, Alexandre "PoPo" Bezerra vs. Genair da Silva and Jeremy Spoon vs. Daniel Straus.
> 
> Bellator 60 takes place at Horseshoe Casino in Hammond, Ind. The evening's main card airs on MTV2, and the prelims stream free on Spike.com.
> 
> Sandro (20-3 MMA, 3-1 BFC), a former World Victory Road/Sengoku champion and ex-King of Pancrase, defeated da Silva and Nazareno Malegarie before his head-kick-KO loss to Curran in Bellator's recent "Summer Series" tourney finale. He's now 6-2 over his past eight fights, and the defeats came to Curran and notable Hatsu Hioki in Japan.
> 
> The Brazilian fighter and Nova Uniao team member returned to Bellator in the recently concluded "Summer Series" season and picked up a first-round submission victory over Rafael Dias in a non-tourney fight. It marked his 11th stoppage win in 20 career victories.
> 
> Vargas (12-1 MMA, 1-1 BFC) has fought twice under the Bellator banner; "Beto" earned a unanimous-decision win over Daniel Pineda at Bellator 6 before the split-decision defeat to Reis at Bellator 10. Since then, he's won six straight fights, which included a recent split-decision victory over previously unbeaten Jared Downing at Shark Fights 20.
> 
> Fabiano (14-3 MMA, 0-0 BFC) competes for the first time since a WEC 52 bantamweight loss to Joseph Benavidez saw him released from the promotion. Fabiano went 4-2 during a six-fight streak under the WEC banner, earning wins over Frank Gomez, Clint Godfrey, Fredson Paixao and Akitoshi Tamura while losing to Benavidez and Mackens Semerzier.
> 
> Prior to his WEC run, Fabiano earned six-straight wins fighting for the International Fight League, becoming the promotion's first and only featherweight champion and defending the title once before the promotion shuttered.
> 
> Mann (21-4-1 MMA, 3-1 BFC), a former Cage Rage and World Victory Road/Sengoku fighter, joined Bellator earlier this year. After knocking out Adam Schindler in the opening round of the "Summer Series" tourney, he suffered a decision loss to Pat Curran in the semifinals and was bounced from the tournament.
> 
> During the recently concluded "Summer Series," Mann had a successful return to competition and submitted Kenny Foster to help secure a berth in the season-six tourney. Mann is now 5-1 over his past six fights and 10-2 over the past four years. Aside from Curran, the Team Tompkins fighter's only other loss during the stretch came to notable Hatsu Hioki in the 2009 Sengoku featherweight grand prix.
> 
> Bezerra (11-1 MMA, 4-0 BFC) should be a familiar name to Bellator fans, as the Brazilian has competed four times for the promotion in non-tournament contests. All four fights ended via stoppage and three came in the very first round.
> 
> Bezerra's lone career loss came via submission in a September 2009 bout with current UFC contender Charles Oliveira. Eleven of his 12 wins have via stoppage (four knockouts and seven submissions).
> 
> Da Silva (11-4 MMA, 1-1 BFC), a Brazilian who had a successful three-year run on the country's regional circuit, signed with Bellator earlier this year before suffering the defeat to Sandro. However, he made a victorious return to the organization and secured his spot in the upcoming tournament with a recent first-round submission victory over Bellator regular Bryan Goldsby in October at Bellator 52.
> 
> Da Silva now owns eight stoppages (six knockouts) in 11 career wins. He's also won five of his past six fights.
> 
> Spoon (12-0 MMA, 2-0 BFC) secured his tourney berth with a recent Bellator 56 win over Adam Schindler. He also owns a Bellator victory over Jerrod Sanders and an early-career win over Jose Vega, who eventually joined Bellator.
> 
> Straus (17-4 MMA, 3-1 BFC) is a former tourney finalist, earning his way to the finals of the promotion's season-four tournament with wins over Kenny Foster and Nazareno Malegarie. Straus suffered a decision loss in the finals to Patricio "Pitbull" Freire.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27042/bel...ren-vs-curran-featherweight-tourney-bouts.mma


----------



## kantowrestler

And so round one begins.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Bellator is really stepping their game up. Should be a solid night of fights.

Curran is taking that belt!!


----------



## kantowrestler

Either that or Joe Warren is going to prove he isn't done in his rise. Personally I think he's bordering along the lines of crazy. Who goes for a bantemweight belt while they have a featherweight belt then also tries for the olympics?


----------



## El Bresko

The odds were too good on Warren so I took him in a multi with Gustaffson and Daniel Cormier..


----------



## kantowrestler

Wait, what are you saying related to Warren and Cormier?


----------



## El Bresko

kantowrestler said:


> Wait, what are you saying related to Warren and Cormier?


I placed a multibet on Warren, Cormier and Gustafsson to win their fights


----------



## kantowrestler

Oh, well I certainly hope that Warren and Cormier win their fights to.


----------



## mattandbenny

Man that stoppage was LATE! That referee should never ref a fight again.


----------



## Blitzz

Just vicious by Curran. Probably should of been stopped a little bit earler.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

mattandbenny said:


> Man that stoppage was LATE! That referee should never ref a fight again.


Thinking the same. That is an example dangerous incompetence.


----------



## mattandbenny

Yea just cause a guy doesn't fall to the floor doesn't mean it shouldn't be stopped. Daley-Kampmann a perfect example. I love a knockout as much as the next guy, but it makes me angry when i see someone just getting pounded on over and over when their clearly out on their feet. Horrible horrible refereeing, Dana would be going nuts if it was a UFC fight!


----------



## Budhisten

That was some of the worst reffing I have ever seen... Disgusting - the amount of long term damage suffered right there could be quite significant


----------



## dudeabides

Curran took it to him, the better fighter but it was brutal like you guys said. He couldn't even leave on his own power, hope Warren will bounce back alright. Curran vs Freire next?


----------



## Wookie

Glad to see Warren get KO'ed after all the smack he talked! The stoppage was way to late though. It'll be interesting to see if he fights again after two brutal knockouts in a row.


----------



## joshua7789

dudeabides said:


> Curran took it to him, the better fighter but it was brutal like you guys said. He couldn't even leave on his own power, hope Warren will bounce back alright. Curran vs Freire next?


Warren has looked pretty bad in his last three fights, even the one that he won. I think he reached his peak and is already on the downhill. Honestly, he wasnt really that good to begin with. Freire and Soto both put some wicked beatings on him before he turned those fights around. His wrestling hasnt looked all that impressive recently either and there arent really any other decent demensions to his game.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well as one of the commentators mentioned, he's never had an easy job at featherweight. I also agree though that he might be better at bantemweight. If you think he's not good your wrong, he's average.


----------



## No_Mercy

That photo reminded me of BJ Penn vs Sean Sherk.

Man, did anybody think of pinball...cuz Curran played pinball on Warren's head...he had him bouncing around all over the place. He basically landed every single shot after that first knee. That was like a 30 hit ultra combo!!!


----------



## Ciaci

St.Paul Guy said:


> Thinking the same. That is an example dangerous incompetence.


Totally agree. That ref allowed Warren to absorb dozens of punches and knees after he was essentially defenseless. The stop came 20 seconds too late. That ref did an awful, awful job.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

I didn't know about Warren until i saw him on tna impact wrestling with his outlandish claims of being the best in the world. It seems like right as he started calling himself that he went pretty downhill from there.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, I'm not quite sure what the whole deal was with the TNA Impact appearance. He may have had the idea for a while but he seriously needs to get back together. Or just concentrate on the Olympics for now.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I'm not quite sure what the whole deal was with the TNA Impact appearance. He may have had the idea for a while but he seriously needs to get back together. Or just concentrate on the Olympics for now.


To be honest, it was just a plug for bellator, BUT, since he's able to run his mouth off the way he does, they figured he could talk some good shit while calling the match, but it fell threw.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well normally he is good at commentating in Bellator when he does but I guess it doesn't transfer to prowrestling.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

Honestly he did _okay_, he was just kinda awkward calling the match and having to talk about bellator at the same time. He definitely could do well in pro wrestling with some practice!


----------



## kantowrestler

Just like I said it was a publicity stunt.


----------

